# Lucy at the beach



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Not been the warmest weather yet here in the outer Hebrides, she actually doesn't like going into the sea....maybe that'll change as it get warmer!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

They're such good pictures. The first one is brilliant! looks professional!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

pretty beach too!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww look at her. love the photos


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What a great place to live!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy is a bit of wuss too about the water - runs to the edge, and then stops dead. Even when he is playing with his friend Lucy, who dives in with no hesitation he just stands and shimmies about a bit but won't venture in.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantastic x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so envious, I can't wait till I get to go to the beach! My 'Lo girl is the same way, loves to run in the water, but not get it the water lol.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Makes me want to take Axle to the beach, although I think he does not like the water  He LOVES baths, but when I take him near the pool he will crouch down and not walk.


----------

